# Brisket and Butt in the same WSM?



## Greg Rempe (May 17, 2007)

The WSM is great for both short or longs cooks...use the brinkmann as a potter!


----------



## DaleP (May 17, 2007)

I am not sure but I heard rumors that they are Harry.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 17, 2007)

I start my butts over my brisket, pork juice makes everything taste better. I foil the butts when they reach about 165. I then move them to the bottom and watch the brisket a little closer and wrap it around 185. It worked pretty good this weekend. 

The potter thingy is for plants  

Another thing about cooking poultry over other meats being bad. That's only if you do not cook to more than 165 degrees, after that all bacteria is killed. I would rather put other meats over the poultry anyway, because like I said above, pork juice makes everything taste better  .


----------

